# شهادة Planning and Scheduling Professional - PSP



## باسم منلا (17 أبريل 2008)

لمن يريد الحصول على شهادة Psp


----------



## MouneerPMP (18 أبريل 2008)

thanks 

i need your help do you know where to get the course details ,who offer it , study material, I couldn't find enough data on there site


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أبريل 2008)

*شكر وتهنئة مستحقة*

أهنئك أخى الكريم على التميز وأنا من أشد المؤيدين لقرار ترقيتكم الى عضو متميز 000 أتمنى منكم دوام الأستمرار فى تقديم هذة المشاركات الجبارة وأنت أهل لها 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخى باسم على هذا المجهود الرائع..

واريد منكم توضيح اكثر حول هذا الموضوع كيف التقديم فيه وكيف طريقة الامتحان وكم التكلفة والى غير ذلك

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يا شباب
اغلب ما سألت وجدت..

لكن اريد ان اعرف هل الكتب المطلوب دراستها موفرة ام لا؟؟

بارك الله فيكم 

والكتب هى

[FONT=ILNPN M+ Garamond]*CPM in Construction Management, 6th Edition *[/FONT]
[FONT=ILNPN M+ Garamond]*Project Management: A Systems Approach to Planning, Scheduling and Controlling, 9th Edition *[/FONT]
[FONT=ILNPN M+ Garamond]*Associated General Contractor’s Construction Planning and Scheduling Manual (2nd edition). *[/FONT]

[FONT=ILNPN M+ Garamond] [/FONT]


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> يا شباب
> اغلب ما سألت وجدت..
> 
> لكن اريد ان اعرف هل الكتب المطلوب دراستها موفرة ام لا؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم
احب ان اضيف على الكتب المطلوب دراستها كتاب
PSP study guide from AACE

شكرا


----------



## khabini (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخوه الكرام

انا دخلت الامتحان يوم 7 نوفمبر. بصراحه الامتحان بيقيس خبرات مش انت قريت قد ايه. يالنسبه للStudy Guide فبصراحه هو مالهةش لازمه انا ممكن ارفع نسخه منه يةم السبت او الاحد لو تحبوا

اما الامتحان فيتكون من اربع اجزاء

الجزء الاول اسئله عامه في التخطيط و جدوله المشاريع
الجزء الثاني مسائل نتورك اناليسيس خمسه اسئله
الجزء الثالث مسئله واحده PDM و العديد من الاسئله عليها
الجزء الرابع موقف عملي و عليك كتابه memo لمدير المشروع تقدم التحليل و النصح

لاجتياز الاختبار يجب ان تحصل علي 70% في كل جزء. اي استفسارات او طلبات انا مستعد للمساعده


حسن امام


----------



## mustafasas (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس حسن امام بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و ربنا ينجحك و يا ريت ترفع لنا Study Guide لو ممكن و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## khabini (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله غدا


----------



## mustafasas (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا و يقدرنا نرد جمايلك :


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شهادة جيدة ويجب الحصول عليها


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة وننتضر المزيد 
متابعة


----------



## saryadel (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ مهندس حسن الإمام

برجاء تحميل كتاب ال study guide الخاص بالشهادة للإستفادة أيضا
و رجاء يكون علي موقع 4shared أو علي الموقع مباشرة 

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م الفا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## م الفا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بانسبة للكتاب الثانى يمكن تحميله من الرابط Downloading http://rapidshare.com/files/204815072/CPM_in_Construction_Management_www.softarchive.net.rar (file hosted at Rapidshare.com)


----------



## saryadel (24 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء تحميل الكتاب علي موقع 4shared 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saryadel (26 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء الإفادة و الرد


----------



## saryadel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء الإفادة


----------

